# FreeBSD 9-Beta2 & pf



## dns (Sep 9, 2011)

FreeBSD 9-Beta2 & pf firewall+altq (kernel support) = panic!


----------



## eadler@ (Sep 11, 2011)

Are you saying you got a kernel panic? 
Can you please post a picture of the panic (with a backtrace)


----------



## dns (Sep 21, 2011)

I no have picture, but you can try (install and test:>). Now I'm using FreeBSD 8.2. 9beta2 is sux. I wait next release.


----------



## eadler@ (Sep 21, 2011)

I am able to install and test without any problems. This is why I asked if you have a backtrace or any data to help debug.


----------

